# Start button for windows 8



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone tried the free programs that offer a start button for windows 8? If so which one is best?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I use Classic Shell

Free & works well on W8


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Have a look here:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088239-list-start-menu-replacements-windows.html


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I use Start8 from Stardock (http://www.stardock.com/). It's from the guys that designed the original Windows XP desktop, and functions exactly like Windows 7. It isn't free, however. it costs $4.99.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info everyone. Just read an article that windows 8.1 finished version should be coming out in August or September and it has a start button with it lol. The update is free to everyone that has windows 8. Microsoft must have gotten a lot of complaints. Not sure who they polled to decided the start button wasn't being used much but for some of us average users with little technical ability we like it. Also both our email programs use POP3 and found out it isn't supported by windows 8. Thankfully was able to download windows live email and set up both our emails to come through that.


----------



## UserSupport_Pro (Oct 5, 2012)

Classic Shell for the Win


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Just read an article that windows 8.1 finished version should be coming out in August or September


Indeed - please see this
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1101243-windows-8-1-a.html


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your advice. I have one question. If I put classic shell on my computer, do I still install windows 81 when it becomes available as a stable version?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Also note that 8.1 will have a Start Button, not a Start Menu--not the same thing. The Start Button will take you to the Modern interface. Want a sample? Go to the Modern interface, right-click on a empty space and select All apps in the bottom right corner.


----------



## gazza123 (Jul 31, 2013)

grandma77 said:


> Has anyone tried the free programs that offer a start button for windows 8? If so which one is best?


 i found one called spesoft windows 8 start menu 1.10 that i downloaded fron cnet downloads. it seems to work ok.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Courtneyc, I did what you said and checked out what it will look like and that is no where near the old style. It is still the new set up as far as I am concerned. I called HP since I just bought the new computer and they were making it sound like Windows 8.1 was going to give us a classic version with the start button very similar to windows 7. I wonder why HP would tell me that...just to get me to stop complaining?
They also suggested I do not download a fix like classic shell and just wait for the update. This is making me lose confidence that they are telling me the truth. I also had a friend tell me the update was going to cost us to get it but HP said it is free to all windows 8 users. And of course I can't talk to Microsoft to see who is telling the truth cause it costs big bucks to talk to them, which is irresponsible in my opinion when it is their product we are questioning.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. All the evidence at the moment is that the 8.1 will be free to Windows 8 users as a free upgrade from the Store

2. It will NOT according to what we are told now, but that may change, look exactly like the traditional start menu, but it will have aspects of that, not present on the existing Windows 8

3. My Personal opinion is the same as HP have advised - why install something for the traditional start etc - when we are talking only a few weeks before 8.1 is released

4. In the meantime these may help to navigate to the various places on 8 more easily
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html

tiles can be dragged and dropped as you wish, to0 the start menu
a right click on application tiles will show you - pin to start, pin to taskbar, run as admin, etc.


----------



## grandma77 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks again Macboatmaster. I have everything set up now for my hubby except a start button lol. He is really novice and windows 8 really through him for a loop. I now have it set up where he doesn't have to sign in with a password every time and it opens to the regular page, so he is comfortable with it. Still waiting for the update, hope it comes through soon


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The Windows 8.1 release date is October 17 - it will be available to existing Windows 8 users for free on Windows Update.

see this for all the details
http://www.techradar.com/news/softw...ate-to-build-on-and-improve-windows-8-1131737


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

I use StartIsBack. It isn't free, but it's only US$3 for a two-machine license, and upgrades are free. It uses native Windows code (MS only crippled the Start Button/Menu, they couldn't remove it) and looks and acts virtually identically to Windows 7.

They will have a new version available for Windows 8.1 with the same functionality. I dual boot Windows 7/8 and I sometimes don't know which OS I'm booted into without checking.


----------



## GodforSaken (May 17, 2007)

Any one know when is Microsoft actually releasing the officla Windows 8 start button?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, lots of people know.  Windows 8.1 release date, news and features


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and post 15 on this topic had the same info


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Nuts! I knew you had posted that, Macboatmaster, and looked all over the forum for the thread. The only place I didn't look was in _this_ thread.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

grandma77 said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Just read an article that windows 8.1 finished version should be coming out in August or September and it has a start button with it lol. ....


It's a start button but NOT a start menu. Clicking on the Start button will take you back to the Start Screen - you will still need Classic Shell.


----------



## pcatrocity (Feb 8, 2010)

'Programs Toolbar' is not the Start button you are use to but it may help you ease into 8. It shows your programs similar to former Start button.

*1) right click on your taskbar *
* hover over toolbars and click on - create new toolbar*

*2) enter %ProgramData%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs in the select folder box*
 
*3) press the Select folder button*
*In your taskbar you'll see your new Programs Toolbar *
*click on the >> and you'll see a list of your programs in classical menu style *

Create a Desktop Toolbar and you'll have quick access to Computer, Control Panel etc.

Hover mouse over lower left corner until Start icon pops out and then Right click on it for more Desktop ease


----------

